# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Extremely rusty!

## chippy

Can anyone out there give me a hand. I studied Russian language twenty years ago in the Royal Navy. Since leaving I havent used the language at all and have now decided to take it up again. However I can remember next to nothing. Can anybody recomend a couple of easy books to get me back in the swing?

----------


## vbouldr

> *sigh*
> The New Penguin Russian Course - Nicholas Brown
> Russian Learner's Dictionary - Nicholas Brown 
> Look for them on amazon.com

   ::

----------


## chippy

Thanks very much jasper, I'll give it a try!

----------


## Линдзи

Good luck, Chippy!  I'm sure you'll pick it up again in no time.

----------

